# Some of Your Favorite Concert Arias!



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

The concert Aria is rarely discussed, at least in the '_Classical Music Discussion_' section, I think. I have always enjoyed listening to Concert Arias, but outside of Mozart and a few others, I'm not all too familiar with the genre as a whole. So, I constructed this thread in the hopes of getting enlightened. I would like to know if possible, if there are any Concert Arias being written today. I really would like to see if the genre has undergone any evolution.

So, please feel free to list some of your favorite Concert Arias as well as any recommendations that you'd like to share. I'll list some stuff that I have as well as a video.


























"_Ch'io mi scordi di te? ... Non temer, amato bene"_ One of my favorites. :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

In my mind, "concert aria" really seems to apply to the Classical period only: aside from Mozart, the ones I can think of are Beethoven's _Ah! perfido_ and Haydn's _Scena di Berenice_.

Wikipedia mentions Berg's _Der Wein_, which seems to be described as a concert aria, but it's a setting of three poems, so I'm not sure why it gets to be a concert aria while something like, say, Sibelius's _Luonnatar_ is a tone poem. (Other than those being the composers' own designations, of course). That Wikipedia article is pretty short, too, which in some way tells its own story.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Mia Speranza Adorata!..An Non Sai Qual Pena Sia is a particular fave of mine. 
I have the Dessay CD above but I prefer the Jana Jonasova LP I have. 
Had it on my turntable this AM and listed it on Current listening III.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> In my mind, "concert aria" really seems to apply to the Classical period only: aside from Mozart, the ones I can think of are Beethoven's _Ah! perfido_ and Haydn's _Scena di Berenice_.
> 
> Wikipedia mentions Berg's _Der Wein_, which seems to be described as a concert aria, but it's a setting of three poems, so I'm not sure why it gets to be a concert aria while something like, say, Sibelius's _Luonnatar_ is a tone poem. (Other than those being the composers' own designations, of course). That Wikipedia article is pretty short, too, which in some way tells its own story.


I'd say that the distinction would be in how important the respective roles of the orchestra and singer are, when neither work is formed along traditional operatic lines.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Seems like the '_Concert aria_' enjoyed a rather lavish success during the classical period, but alas, all good things must come to an end. I'll definitely try to collect as many C-arias as possible. :tiphat:


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

ProudSquire said:


> Seems like the '_Concert aria_' enjoyed a rather lavish success during the classical period, but alas, all good things must come to an end. I'll definitely try to collect as many C-arias as possible. :tiphat:


At least one 20th Century Concert Aria is a bit popular. Of course it has an extra musical relationship.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Alfacharger said:


> At least one 20th Century Concert Aria is a bit popular. Of course it has an extra musical relationship.


A lovely aria! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Listen and enjoy:
*


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mozart wrote many concert arias, one should explore them. Songs too,


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

Mozart - Magic Flute - "Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Khachaturian composed three which could be described as curiosities seeing he wrote relatively little vocal music.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Although not called so by it's composer, Bellini's _Torna Vessoza Fillide _ could be easily taken for a concert aria, having the typical structure and dramatic character to distinguish it from song. Plus, it's very interesting piece.






Rossini:






And how could Mendelssohn remain unmentioned so far? He has only one contribution to the genre, but beautiful one:






As far as CDs are considered, let me recommend "Scene!" by Christiane Karg and Villazon's Mozart Concert Arias disc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wzg said:


> Mozart - Magic Flute - "Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen"


This is not what we call a concert aria


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Glière; "Concerto per soprano coloratura e orchestra Op 82 " 
Dame Joan Sutherland


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

One lovely concert aria is in the middle of the Sinfonia del Mare by Gosta Nystroem.


----------

